
Ask HN: Would you use HN notification service? - pplonski86
Do you think that HN notification service would be useful? The service can notify you about trending posts, posts by followed people, reply to you post&#x2F;comment, monitor your karma, notify if keyword was detected and notify you about the best time to submit a post.
======
goldenbeet
This would be extremely useful for me, especially if it was baked into a
mobile HN reader

~~~
pplonski86
It shouldn't be a problem ;) I'm considering to write such a service, and
firstly would like to ask the hackers.

